# Продукты компании Fortinet, Inc.: Новости



## Severnyj (19 Июл 2011)

*Fortinet защитит безопасность конечных устройств путем комплексной защиты удаленных устройств*

Российское представительство компании Fortinet объявляет о программном продукте FortiClient, который обеспечивает безопасные соединения для распределенных сетей, мобильного персонала, а также партнеров. Как многофункциональное решение, FortiClient оптимизирует безопасность организаций, обеспечивая соответствие требованиям стандартов и законодательных актов и предотвращая доступ неавторизованных устройств в корпоративную сеть.








FortiClient является важным дополнением к продуктовой линейке компании Fortinet, являясь гибкими и мощным решением безопасности с поддержкой централизованного управления. Модульный дизайн решения FortiClient сочетает в себе шифрование данных, аутентификацию, контроль доступа и WAN-оптимизацию в едином, простом в использовании и нетребовательном к ресурсам программном продукте. Для обеспечения большей гибкости внедрения администраторы могут выбирать среди различных методов внедрения подходящий под их конкретные условия. Это обеспечивает возможность выбирать между покупкой полного или только необходимого организации набора функций. Например, администратором может быть необходимо обеспечить IPSec VPN для постоянного персонала и SSL VPN для временных работников.

Fortinet разработал FortiClient таким образом, чтобы обеспечить максимальную гибкость внедрения и сосуществование с третьесторонними продуктами безопасности на одном устройстве. Для внедрения FortiClient нет необходимости удалять другие борющиеся с вредоносным ПО приложения.

Взаимодействуя с устройствами комплексной безопасности FortiGate FortiClient сфокусирован на 4 основных функциях:


IPsec и SSL VPN для шифрования данных. Для облегчения конфигурирования имеется встроенный мастер, который помогает создавать IPSec VPN и SSL VPN политики, настройки для split tunneling.
Двухфакторная аутентификация. FortiClient полностью поддерживает следующие опции Local, RADIUS, LDAP, SecurID (via RADIUS Proxy), FortiToken, опции связанные с email и SMS.
Контроль над конечными устройствами. Предотвращает доступ к сети не соответствующих политикам устройств.
WAN оптимизация - сокращает потребление полосы пропускания, увеличивает производительность, сокращает время загрузки файлов и увеличивает эффективность для HTTP, FTP, CIFS, MAPI и общего TCP трафика.

Fortinet также анонсировал новые релизы FortiManager 4.0MR3 и FortiAnalyzer 4.0MR3, которые обеспечивают дополнительную поддержку IPv6 и еще более расширенную функциональность по управлению сетевой инфраструктурой.

FortiManager обеспечивает централизованное управление политиками, конфигурациями и обновлениями для устройств FortiGate, FortiWiFi и FortiMail. FortiAnalyzer обеспечивает дополнительную функциональность, такую как: архивирование файлов, корреляцию событий, управление уязвимостями, анализ трафика, а также архивирование почты, и контента при передаче файлов, web доступе и обмене сообщениями. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (30 Янв 2012)

*Компанией Fortinet представлены новые устройства для защиты web-приложений*

Российское представительство компании Fortinet объявило о появлении трёх новых моделей в семействе межсетевых экранов для защиты web-приложений: FortiWeb-4000C, FortiWeb-3000C FSX и FortiWeb-400C. 

Новая линейка продуктов предназначена для защиты стратегически важных web-приложений крупных предприятий, провайдеров услуг и средних организаций от нарушений безопасности и утечки данных. В новых устройствах используется усовершенствованная операционная система FortiWeb 4.0 МР3, обеспечивающая ведение системного журнала и отчётности, а также простоту настройки и использования. 

Высокая производительность FortiWeb-4000C, востребованная крупными центрами обработки данных, поддерживает скорость до 70 тысяч операций в секунду и обладает пропускной способностью 2 Гбит/с. Данные ключевые показатели существенно выше, чем у конкурирующих систем того же класса. Главной особенностью FortiWeb-4000C является аппаратное ускорение, которое в том числе позволяет обеспечить в режиме реального времени работу системы по предотвращению от утечек данных кредитных карт и личной информации. Согласно политикам DLP необходимо проверять, как все исходящие данные, так и информацию, полученную от пользователей, а это требует значительных ресурсов процессора. Используя специальное ускорение функций DLP, FortiWeb-4000C обеспечивает рекордную производительность, освобождая ресурсы основного процессор для решения других задач.

FortiWeb-3000C FSX обладает тем же набором функций и преимуществ, что и FortiWeb-3000C, но помимо этого имеет оптический bypass-модуль, что соответствует требованиям больших центров обработки данных. Как и предыдущая модель, FortiWeb-3000C FSX предлагает заказчикам гибкие варианты развертывания системы с интеллектуальной семиуровневой системой балансировки нагрузки, а аппаратное и программное ускорение позволяет повысить стабильность приложений и оптимизировать использование ресурсов, при этом снижая время отклика сервера. 

Новый FortiWeb-400C является улучшенной моделью FortiWeb-400B, с более производительными процессорами и увеличенным объёмом памяти.

Все модели FortiWeb предназначены для защиты web-приложений и конфиденциальной информации баз данных путём блокирования угроз, таких как межсайтовый скриптинг, SQL-инъекции, переполнения буфера, PHP-инъекции и DoS-атаки. Помимо основных функций, FortiWeb позволяет осуществлять поиск уязвимостей в web-приложениях и выполнять требования PCI DSS 6.6 в части осуществления постоянной защиты от 10 самых распространённых web-уязвимостей по версии OWASP.

Новые возможности в FortiWeb 4.0 МР3

На всех устройствах семейства продуктов FortiWeb установлена операционная система FortiWeb 4.0 МР3 с усовершенствованными функциями регистрации событий и формирования отчётности, улучшенной безопасностью и упрощёнными процедурами конфигурации. 

FortiWeb 4.0 МР3 обеспечивает прозрачную интеграцию с FortiAnalyzer, предлагая удобные средства централизованного управления всеми журналами и отчётами, что в отличие от многих конкурентов позволяет отказаться от сбора и анализа информации устройствами сторонних производителей. Обработка данных в режиме реального времени существенно упрощается с помощью нового интерфейса FortiWeb, позволяя анализировать использование ресурсов web-серверов и гибко перераспределять нагрузку. Кроме того, администраторы безопасности могут проводить мониторинг событий в привязке к географическому местоположению источников и получателей трафика, что значительно упрощает анализ и выявление потенциальных угроз.

FortiWeb 4.0 МР3 имеет новый защитный функционал от атак отказа в обслуживании (DoS-атак). Используя новые алгоритмы, семейство продуктов FortiWeb анализирует запросы, поступающие от пользователей, отсеивая нелегитимные, а также предоставляет возможность блокировать на определенный период времени, не только конкретное соединение, но и отдельных пользователей. Реализованная поддержка сжатия данных позволяет более эффективного использовать пропускную способность канала и уменьшить время отклика. Кроме того, новые улучшения механизмов балансировки нагрузки обеспечивают распределение трафика на основе проверок и оповещений в случае сбоев сервера.

В обновленную операционную систему FortiWeb 4.0 МР3 был добавлен новый пользовательский интерфейс, который имеет быстрые настройки и интуитивно понятный интерфейс, аналогичные используемым во всей линейке FortiGate.

«Потребность в обеспечении безопасности web-приложений является приоритетной сейчас, так как количество web-транзакций постоянно растёт, соблюдение требований становится более жёстким, и всё больше предприятий и поставщиков услуг полагаются на web-приложения в своем бизнесе, – сказал Патрик Бэдвелл, вице-президент по маркетингу продуктов компании Fortinet. – Именно поэтому мы продолжаем разрабатывать новые инновационные решения по защите web-приложений, которые позволяют нашим заказчикам с уверенностью переносить большинство своих услуг в Интернет. С появлением нашего нового межсетевого экрана FortiWeb, мы поможем заказчикам защитить то, что в настоящее время является одним из приоритетных бизнес-направлений".

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (23 Апр 2012)

*Fortinet расширяет линейку продуктов для малого и среднего бизнеса*

Российское представительство компании Fortinet объявило о выпуске нового устройства FortiGate-100D. Новый продукт предоставляет комплексную защиту от сетевых угроз, обладает высокой производительностью и гибкостью развёртывания, что очень важно для малых и средних предприятий, а также для филиалов крупных компаний.

Новое устройство FortiGate-100D объединяет в себе широкий спектр технологий распознавания и предотвращения атак в единой платформе, что помогает небольшим сетям успешно защищать пользователей, данные и системы от целенаправленных атак киберпреступников, направленных на проникновение в сеть и кражу ценной информации.

Устройство FortiGate-100D позволяет обеспечить высокую надёжность работы сети, которая так необходима заказчикам. Во-первых, требования к пропускной способности с каждым годом растут из-за обработки большого объёма данных, а также использования приложений, которые нередко содержат видео высокого качества. Во-вторых, пользователи активно используют мобильные устройства, включая смартфоны и планшеты, для доступа к информации и приложениям. Эти мобильные устройства передают пакеты меньшего размера, поэтому межсетевому экрану необходимо обрабатывать большое количество подключений в секунду. И, в-третьих, большинство сложных современных угроз реализованы на прикладном уровне, поэтому необходимо обнаруживать и предотвращать атаки, встроенные в тысячи различных приложений. В результате компании сталкиваются с серьёзными проблемами обеспечения безопасности, контроля и управления инфраструктурой предприятия, которая постоянно меняется, а требования к производительности растут.

Значительный потенциал и высокая производительность нового FortiGate-100D позволяют обеспечить рост сети и расширение филиалов. Устройство сочетает в себе межсетевой экран, контроль приложений, IP Sec и SSL VPN, систему предотвращения вторжений, антивирус, защиту от вредоносного ПО, антиспам и возможность веб-фильтрации, что позволяет компаниям обеспечить надёжную защиту от новых вирусов, сетевых уязвимостей, червей, спама и фишинг-атак.

Устройство имеет встроенную память 16ГБ для архивации данных, генерации SQL-отчётов или использовании WAN-оптимизации. Функция оптимизации WAN становится особенно востребованной в связи с высокими требованиями к производительности. Постоянный обмен данными может существенно снизить скорость передачи данных между филиалами и центральным офисом, использование оптимизации повышает производительность за счёт уменьшения количества коммуникаций, передаваемых между приложениями и серверами через глобальную сеть. Оптимизация WAN поможет организациям справиться с проблемами производительности приложений и доступностью информации.

Учитывая ограниченность ресурсов в небольших компаниях или филиалах крупных компаний, FortiGate-100D является привлекательным решением, которое можно установить за несколько минут с помощью мастера настройки FortiExplorer, кроме того, происходит регулярное автоматическое обновление всех подписок FortiGuard, что позволяет обеспечить современную защиту от сетевых угроз без необходимости содержать в штате инженера по безопасности.

Как и другие устройства линейки FortiGate-100D имеет операционную систему FortiOS, которая использует специализированные высокопроизводительные процессоры FortiASIC.

Преимущества FortiGate-100D:


В новом FortiGate-100D улучшены возможности удалённого доступа большого количества пользователей, повышена производительность системы предотвращения вторжений (IPS) и скорость потокового антивируса.
 Пропускная способность межсетевого экрана 2.5 Гбит/с, а производительность системы IPS 950 Мбит/с, устройство поддерживает до 2,5 миллионов одновременных сессий.
 В связи с постоянным ростом числа мобильных пользователей, которым необходимо передавать в центральный офис конфиденциальную информацию, устройство FortiGate-100D поддерживает до 5000 клиент-шлюзов IPSec VPN и до 200 одновременных сессий SSL VPN.
 По сравнению с предыдущей моделью FortiGate-110C пропускная способность антивируса увеличена в 4,5 раза: максимальная пропускная способность потокового антивируса 700 Мбит/с и 300 Мбит/с в режиме прокси.

Для облегчения развёртывания сетевых инфраструктур любой сложности FortiGate-100D обладает наибольшим количеством портов среди устройств своего ценового диапазона. Устройство оборудовано 22 гигабитными портами, которые позволяют разделить сеть на независимые зоны, 2-мя WAN портами для обеспечения максимальной надёжности, а также специализированный порт DMZ, который позволяет обеспечить дополнительный уровень защиты Web-серверов. Кроме того устройство имеет USB-порт для внешнего управления и настройки. 

Источник


----------



## GvU (18 Май 2012)

*FortiClient Endpoint Security (Standard) 4.2.7.302*

FortiClient Endpoint Security версии Standard - бесплатная версия комплексного решения защиты корпоративного класса. 

* Продукт доступен бесплатно для частного применения. Обновление антивирусных баз осуществляется 1 раз в сутки (в отличие от версии Premium, обновляемой 1 раз в час). 

FortiClient Standard предлагает универсальную защиту персональных компьютеров и ноутбуков, используя антивирус и антишпион, персональный фаервол (брандмауэр), VPN-клиент, антиспам и фильтрацию веб-содержимого. 
Основные возможности FortiClient Endpoint Security (Standard)
• Антивирус и антишпион - обеспечивают комплексную защиту от вирусов, программ-шпионов, кейлоггеров, троянов, интернет-червей, рекламного ПО. FortiClient выполняет сканирование в реальном времени сообщений электронной почты, интернет-трафика и файлов на компьютере, следит за изменениями в реестре Windows. 

• VPN-клиент с технологиями IPSec и SSL - позволяет безопасно подключаться к корпоративным приложениями и сервисам, используя DES / 3DES алгоритмы шифрования. 

• Мощный персональный фаервол - обеспечивает постоянный мониторинг и контроль сетевого трафика на основе правил; осуществляет контроль за сетевой активностью приложений в системе Windows; предотвращает вторжения, блокируя основные сетевые атаки. 

• Функция Антиспам - представляет собой подключаемый плагин для почтовых клиентов Microsoft Outlook и Microsoft Outlook Express (2000 и выше). Антиспам фильтрует входящую электронную почту и отправляет нежелательные сообщения в папку Спам. Нежелательные сообщения определяются на основе Черного и Белого списков, а также Списка запрещенных слов. 

• Фильтрация веб-содержимого - в режиме реального времени позволяет управлять доступом к веб-сайтам. Все веб-сайты классифицированы по определенным категориям, доступ к которым вы можете блокировать.

http://www.comss.ru/page.php?id=885

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 23 секунды_
От себя добавлю, что FortiClient Endpoint Security можно настраивать как захочешь для себя любимого, этим он мне понравился.


----------



## Severnyj (25 Окт 2012)

*FortiOS 5.0 – новые возможности контроля и защиты в условиях BYOD*

ОС содержит свыше 150 новых функций. Также Fortinet представляет новые версии решений FortiGate, FortiManager, FortiAnalyzer и FortiClient.







Компания Fortinet анонсировала выход FortiOS 5.0 – новой версии самой функциональной операционной системы для безопасности, являющейся ядром FortiGate, линейки интегрированных платформ для защиты корпоративных информационных систем. Обновление содержит большое количество новых функций для безопасности и интеллектуального контроля, которые помогут компаниям-клиентам более эффективно противостоять новейшим изощренным угрозам и защитить свои данные в условиях использования сотрудниками личных устройств в служебных целях.

Кроме выпуска новой версии операционной системы FortiOS 5.0 для устройств FortiGate, Fortinet анонсировал выход FortiManager 5.0, FortiAnalyzer 5.0 и FortiClient 5.0, которые отвечают растущей потребности в более сложных системах управления и анализа сетевой инфраструктуры и активности на конечных точках для крупных, средних и малых предприятий.

Новая FortiOS 5.0 содержит свыше 150 новых функций, благодаря которым клиенты смогут надежно защититься от новых видов угроз и лавинообразного роста новых мобильных устройств и приложений.

Ключевые возможности и преимущества:

– Больше механизмов защиты, что позволяет противостоять новым изощренным угрозам.
– Функция «репутация клиента», позволяющая получить совокупный рейтинг безопасности каждого устройства в сети, основываясь на поведенческом анализе. Обеспечивает систему принятия решений данными по конкретным действиям, что позволяет выявлять скомпрометированные конечные точки и потенциальные атаки нулевого дня в режиме реального времени.
– Новые инновационные системы защиты от вредоносного кода имеют встроенные механизмы эвристического анализа и подключение к облачным антивирусным сервисам, которые включают репутационные базы данных по IP и «песочницы».
– Имея в распоряжении одни из самых высокоточных сигнатур в отрасли, FortiOS 5.0 обеспечивает непревзойденную многоуровневую защиту от новейших изощренных вредоносных атак.
– Более гибкий контроль, который позволяет обеспечить безопасность данных в среде BYOD с различными мобильными устройствами, благодаря точной идентификации и применению политик доступа и специальных профилей безопасности в зависимости от типа устройства, его местонахождения и активности.
– Более интеллектуальные механизмы с системой автоматического применения политик для ролей пользователей и гостей, учитывая местоположение, профиль данных и приложения устройства.
– Расширенные возможности для отчетности и анализа предоставляют администраторам более точные данные о пользователях, устройствах, приложениях и угрозах в корпоративной сети. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (24 Янв 2013)

*Fortinet представила новую архитектуру для корпоративных сетей*

Fortinet, представил новые решения в сфере сетевой безопасности. А также коммутаторы, разработанные для защиты телекоммуникационных и беспроводных распределенных сетей на конференции Американской национальной федерации ритейлеров.

Новые продукты были разработаны специально для клиентов, которые вынуждены соблюдать строгие стандарты PCI, которым требуется бесперебойная работа сети и техническая поддержка при управлении централизованными системами безопасности распределенных сетей и аутлетов. И которые имеют небольшие технические возможности или не имеют их совсем.

Компания Fortinet представила новые продукты на конференции Американской национальной федерации ритейлеров NRF, которая проходила с 13 по 15 января 2012 года в конференц-центре Jacob K. Javits Convention Center в Нью-Йорке.

6 новых продуктов, представленные компанией Fortinet, включают 4 новых устройства семейства FortiGate: FortiGate-60D, FortiWiFi-60D, FortiGate-60C-POE и FortiGate-60CM-3G4G-B. А также 2 новые платформы FortiSwitch: FortiSwitch-124B-POE и FortiSwitch-224B-POE. Таким образом, Fortinet поставляет комплексное решение для распределенных сетей, для защиты которых ранее требовались решения нескольких вендоров. В свою очередь, партнеры компании получают возможность приобрести для комплексной защиты сети решения одного вендора, которые отличают высокое качество, уникальное ценовое предложение, низкая стоимость владения и которые предоставляют возможность централизованного управления территориально распределенной сетью. Анонсированные продукты входят в новую архитектуру Fortinet для распределенных корпоративных сетей.

*Данная архитектура состоит из следующих компонентов:*

Уровень управления. Учитывая то, что корпоративные сети большинства ритейлеров являются сегодня территориально распределенными, возможность оперативного изменения конфигураций устройств и управления ими имеет принципиальное значение. Семейства решений FortiManager и FortiAnalyzer от Fortinet помогают ритейлерам управлять территориально распределенными сетями.

Уровень сбора информации. Как правило, вся информацию поступает в головной офис ритейлера. На этом уровне применяются такие ключевые решения по безопасности, как межсетевые экраны, контроль приложений, а также VPN туннели.

Уровень отдельных магазинов. Уровень отдельных магазинов требует обеспечения безопасности и возможности сетевого взаимодействия для широкого ряда функций, включая WiFi, эффективное взаимодействие голосовых и телекоммуникационных сетей. Также для эффективного взаимодействия пользователей каждый магазин должен обеспечивать контроль за используемыми приложениями и защиту от вредоносного ПО. Продукты компании Fortinet, в том числе, FortiGate, FortiWiFi и FortiVoice включают все необходимые функции для обеспечения безопасности розничных магазинов нового поколения.

Уровень доступа в корпоративную сеть. По мере того, как магазины начинают предоставлять доступ в корпоративную сеть своим сотрудникам, использующим планшеты и покупателям, использующим мобильные устройства, проблема обеспечения безопасного доступа становится крайне важной. Продукты компании Fortinet обеспечивают контроль безопасного доступа путем выявления вражеских точек доступа, аутентификации, сервисов гостевого WiFi доступа, ограничения скорости передачи трафика и балансировки нагрузки.

«Новые решения компании Fortinet демонстрируют, что компания обладает отличным пониманием сегодняшних потребностей распределенных корпоративных сетей», – заявил Michael Suby, вице-президент исследовательской компании Stratecast (Frost & Sullivan). «Эти новые продукты не просто консолидируют наилучшие характеристики продуктов Fortinet, упрощают процесс установки и управления и делают средства обеспечения безопасности более совершенными, они делают это с минимальным воздействием на производительность сети».

*Краткий обзор новых продуктов компании Fortinet.*

Компания Fortinet представляет четыре новых устройства сетевой безопасности на базе FortiOS-5.0, наиболее мощной операционной системы сетевой безопасности в мире. Новые решения FortiGate-60D и FortiWiFi-60D – это устройства сетевой безопасности следующего поколения, в которых применяется новая технология от Fortinet, включающая архитектуру SoC II (system-on-chip II) и специализированные сопроцессоры ASIC. Это первый случай применения технологии, которая обеспечивает двукратную производительность в области унифицированного управления угрозами для устройств начального уровня. Помимо того, что два данных устройства FortiGate отличаются лучшим ценовым предложением и лучшей производительностью, более экономным потреблением энергии, а также большей плотностью портов, они включают такие необходимые пользователям функции, как высокопроизводительный межсетевой экран, IPS и защита от вредоносного ПО.

FortiGate-60C-POE сочетает в себе функции обеспечения безопасности с 24-гигабитным портами PoE, которые могут поддерживать точки доступа, маршрутизаторы и беспроводные ретрансляторы, чтобы упростить инфраструктуру сетевой безопасности на удаленных объектах. Данное решение также обеспечивает защиту корпоративных устройств и данных с помощью широкого ряда технологий в сфере информационной безопасности для защиты распределенных корпоративных сетей ритейлеров и удаленных офисов. Решение, обладающее встроенным маршрутизатором и разработанное для защиты корпоративной сети площадью до3000 м², позволяет обеспечивать защиту коммуникаций сотрудников в беспроводных сетях и взаимодействия гостевых точек доступа.

Продукты семейства FortiGate-60CM-3G4G имеют встроенный беспроводной модем WAN 3G/4G для обеспечения взаимодействия с беспроводными провайдерами. Эту гибкую платформу можно дополнить специализированным модемом, а также сертифицировать для различных коммуникационных сетей. Это высоко интегрированное устройство по безопасности обеспечивает высокую степень доступности за счет одновременного использования высокоскоростного беспроводного трафика 4G и локальной сети, а так же протокола V.90 в качестве поддержки, устраняя потребность во внешних USB WAN модемах. Эта способность также делает данное устройство идеальным для мобильных киосков в местах, которые не предоставляют сервисов доступа к проводному Интернету.

Компания Fortinet также представляет 2 новых гигабитных PoE управляемых коммутатора; 12-портовый FortiSwitch-124B-POE и 24-портовый FortiSwitch-224B-POE, которые разработаны для территориально распределенных сетей, содержащих конвергированные сетевые приложения, включая систему голосовых сообщений, видео, данные и беспроводной интернет. Данные распределенные сети могут использовать PoE порты различных систем для управления широким спектром различных устройств, таких, как беспроводные точки доступа, видеокамеры и/или IP-телефония, не требуя отдельных источников электропитания. Каждый коммутатор, управление которым осуществляется централизованно, обеспечивает виртуальную сегментацию виртуальной ЛС для голосового, видео, беспроводного трафика, а также трафика данных и содержит отдельные источники питания для отдельных PoE устройств, чтобы способствовать решению проблем, которые могут возникнуть в корпоративных сетях.

«Я выбираю Fortinet для моих территориально распределенных корпоративных сетей, так как у данной компании представлена наиболее широкая линейка продуктов, которые обеспечивают эффективное взаимодействие в рамках территориально распределенных сетей и защищают доступ на уровне локальных и глобальных сетей. Решения Fortinet позволяют обеспечить безопасность корпоративной сети, не влияя на ее производительность, а централизованная система управления и отчетов еще больше упрощает эту процедуру», – заявил Larry Havlik, старший технический директор в Hat World / Lids.com.

«Дни, когда заказчики были вынуждены сочетать решения от разных вендоров для обеспечения безопасности территориально распределенных сетей прошли», – говорит Koroush Saraf, старший директор по продуктам компании Fortinet. «Наши экономичные UTM-решения, обеспечивающие сетевую безопасность, безопасные маршрутизаторы и беспроводные решения по обеспечению эффективного взаимодействия предоставляют предприятиям с территориально распределенными корпоративными сетями наиболее комплексные системы обеспечения безопасности в отрасли. Не менее важным является то, что все наши новые продукты управляются централизованно из единой консоли, что позволяет обеспечить высококлассную защиту территориально распределенных сетей».

Источник


----------

